# Maybe get some ROMs?



## playallday (Feb 10, 2009)

I was thinking, why doesn't GBAtemp get ROMs that are older then 50 years?  The copyright doesn't matter if its older then 50 years, right?  So wouldn't hosting ROMs that are older then 50 years be legal?


----------



## Quanno (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you name some which are over 50 years old?


----------



## science (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh. My. God. 

This is fucking hilarious lol


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah we should definitely host Tennis for Two.  Spacewar would be allowed in 2011 but in 2022 we can host a load of Odyssey ROMs.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll tell ya what. Paypal me 5 bucks and i'll pass this along to the admins.


----------



## science (Feb 10, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya what. Paypal me 5 bucks and i'll pass this along to the admins.



I'll PayPal you $5, but you have to put 

SCIENCE RULES LOL HE IS THE MAN!!

that in your sig for 5 months. Exactly like that.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually isn't it like 75 years?  Like with films and music.


----------



## playallday (Feb 10, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Actually isn't it like 75 years?  Like with films and music.


I think its "only" 50 years...  Anyways, to all the jokers, why not put them here if we can?  We might as well.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 10, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Actually isn't it like 75 years?  Like with films and music.



Oh, Hadrian, you party-pooper. I was dying to play TF2


----------



## Calafas (Feb 10, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets host some retro movies whilst we're at it!


----------



## playallday (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh come on!  We have retro reviews, wouldn't it be cool to have a link to the ROM on the review?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Oh come on!  We have retro reviews, wouldn't it be cool to have a link to the ROM on the review?


Right.

Any game that can be dumped as a ROM is less than 50 years old, end of.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 10, 2009)

Who knows when video games will enter the public domain.

The US courts have constantly been giving extension after extension to movie companies and such.

*EDIT:* And actually, for copyrighted work, in the US right now, anything made after 1978 is covered for life + 70 years.


----------



## JPH (Feb 10, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God.
> 
> This is fucking hilarious lol






Also that'd be a terrible idea -> you'd have people confused as to what ROM links they could post 'n' stuff.
Anyway there's already tons of websites that host those, it'd be pointless to start adding them out-of-the-blue.


----------

